# SWOPFS The unveiling!



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ladies n Gents From king Arthur ' court I introduce to ye "Sir Swopfs" cast aluminum epic feel and light weight .
Really stoked bout this fine shooter 
Now to decide banding method ,
Wrap n tuck ? Swat ? Plug ? Tabs or 
Para tab . Decisions, decisions lol 
Enjoy the pics !
Again thanks Pete for the swift delivery!




































































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Azz!!! Molto bella


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!! Congratulations!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------

